
Neil Harbisson: world's first cyborg - pachico
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neil_Harbisson
======
pachico
Funny enough, I lived in Mataró for a while and didn't know about him.

I am also colour blind (I just confuse some colours, thought). I saw him tell
with absolute pitch, tell colour/note associations, including in which colour
a dog was barking.

